# Tool für die Erstellung von Mockups



## RoNa (18. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine schnell und komfortabel Möglichkeit Mockups für GUI's / Webseiten zu erstellen. Balsamiq ist da schon sehr gut, aber leider nicht sehr komfortabel. Man kann hier nicht Elemente gruppieren, kopieren -> einfügen , etc.

Man könnte es auch mit bewährten Grafikprogrammen erstellen, aber hier dort fehlen die Elemente.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Feb 2012)

Also ich benutze Pencil in letzter Zeit


----------



## RoNa (18. Feb 2012)

Super Tool. Ich hab' es schon angetestet.

Ich hab' noch gefunden: Fünf Mockup-Tools kurz vorgestellt: Wireframes erstellen leicht gemacht » t3n Magazin , Seven website mockup tools - Bad Language

Gruß,

Robert


----------

